# I may be an old goat, a bit ill, but I can still run trains !



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* As I said, I may be an older goat and a bit ill with a case of Broncitius, but I still found a chance to go outside and run a couple feeder wires on the layout. So Therefore, I have opened up the last line I put in this late winter - The Mountain line. Well, it's not all that great, but it's the expansion leg on my little Garden layout. How I do miss the old days with the old layout. Yet I was able to run my lil 0-4-0 and a half dozen ore cars plus a caboose of course. After a few ajdustments, pullin' a few quick growin' weeds and raising my mountain with the tunnel(found this out the hard way - DOH) I was able to run my Rock job with a little start up help form my Stitch speeder running pilot. *




























* I found it amazing how the stitch speeder would automatically uncouple from the train right at the top of the grade at the East portal, then join the train again at the diamond.*




























* It was a healthy thing to do I thought. Get outside and play with some toys *


















*Oh I did have one of those John J. type incidents too early on, Just like JJ was here with his remote*


















*But all in all it was a fun couple of hours before having to get back to resting and getting well again*









*As usual as in the old days, I end this with a trademark picture.* 









*Rocky*


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you get to feeling better! Nothing better to cheer you up and make you feel better than to run a train or two!! Get better soon! Regal 

from one old goat to another!! LOL or one old geezer to another! Hee hee


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

A little fun is good medicine! GWS!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to see you railroading again!


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

hope you recover quickly- 
it looks like your railroad is huge fun- 


get out more often - 
the body and the mind you know!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocky, I don't know how old you are, or how ill you are, but I DO know that you have a great looking railroad!!! I hope you get a lot of pleasure from it. I know I just love being out on my railroad working on it, working on the trains, or running trains with my sheltie dog!!

Ed


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I like that little 'Stitch Speeder'...even if was just a blue blur in the photo's! 

Hopefully, you'll get better soon...


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

It is nice to see you posting around here again Rocky! 

Chas


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Here's a better, but older pic. of the stitch speeder.*










*It also lights up like a christmas tree !!!*

*Rocky*


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice to have you back Rocky, the trains will heal you!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

*Thanks for the WB's folks. Strange to think that this time around, most of my modeling is the lil' stuff that I used to be so opposed to. In fact, I'm going to go out today after another trip to the Dr.s office and get me a 20 foot Aristo boxcar and convert it to 4 axles, Then decal it to my flavor. I still have a few "Larger" projects, but only have the curves on both indoor and outdoor layouts to accomidate the small stuff. Oh well, have the same amount of fun !!!*

*Rocky*


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"* I'm going to go out today after another trip to the Dr.s office and get me a 20 foot Aristo boxcar*"

hehe. Used to stop at the train shop on the way to the shrink. Shrink said, "I'm not sure which stop does you more good."


----------



## oljoe (Dec 27, 2007)

GN_Rocky..... 
what are some of the details for the ":speeder". 
1. power truck used. 
2. what is that pilot from? 
3. what about the car body and that facinating 'figure" you used? 
4. and anything else you care to disclose. 
Thanks, 
Joe O'Loughlin


----------

